# Moving to Greenville



## nessalit (Feb 17, 2020)

Hi, we are looking to move to Greenville, SC and we are a really crunchy family coming from San Diego. 

We are a holistic and natural family looking for the best neighborhood to move too. We probably going to home school but still would like to be in a good school district if needed. 

We will like an established neighborhood with mature trees, lots of nature around, maybe close to a lake or river and with some land around so we have privacy. 

Any recommendation or where I should start my search?


----------

